# Topics > Mixed reality >  Poly, online library of 3D objects, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - poly.google.com

Poly will be shutting down forever on June 30, 2021. Uploads will be turned off April 30, 2021.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Poly: browse, discover and download 3D objects

Published on Nov 1, 2017




> Poly is one place to discover, view and download 3D models and scenes. It lets you quickly find 3D objects for use in your apps, and it was built from the ground up with AR and VR development in mind.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Poly is a one-stop shop for AR and VR objects"
App makers now have an easy way to populate their virtual worlds.

by Jon Fingas
November 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's new 'Poly' service makes it easier to build VR and AR apps"

by Karissa Bell
November 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Poly API and Poly Toolkit

Published on Nov 30, 2017




> Introducing the Poly API, now you can access our growing collection of creative commons 3D assets and interact directly with Poly to search, download, and import objects dynamically across desktop, mobile, virtual reality, and augmented reality.
> 
> To put the Poly API and Toolkit to the test, we partnered with a few talented developers to show just how compelling their apps can become with a Poly API integration. Check out how Mindshow, TheWaveVR, Unity EditorXR, and many others have already integrated with the API.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google shutting down Poly 3D content platform"

by Lucas Matney
December 3, 2020

----------

